
Myspace is no more, as per its new logo | Designomics - kingsidharth
http://www.pixelonomics.com/new-myspace-logo/
======
jayphelps
I seriously had to double check this article wasn't posted on April 1st. What
a strange logo. I understand the idea and like it, but it just looks...off.

~~~
kingsidharth
Exactly!

